# 821qze or 824 qze



## bifolchi36 (4 mo ago)

Hi, been doing alot of research on these two models and there pretty much the same, just the cost for the 824 is more.
Anyone have any imput on these and which one I shoukd get?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE versus Power Clear 821 QXE | Snowblower Forum


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Guess I would use the SnowMaster for that App*


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting. My preference would be for the 821 single stage; I like the simplicity of single stage machines and doesn’t the Snowmaster use a plastic transmission? If so that makes me think the 821 might be a better bet. After 24 years with a 3000 GTS Suzuki 2 stroke the only problems I’ve had over the years were fuel related. I have a lot of spares for this machine and added a fuel shut off last spring to make running the carb dry easier….


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

I purchased the 821 QZE last year and it's great. If you can get away with a single-stage it's definitely worth it. I didn't even look at two stage machines - take up too much room and more moving parts. The single-stage 821 has great power and is very easy to handle. I had the 721 previously but returned it and went for the extra CC's. It's a bit heavier but you can still lift it into an SUV if needed to bring to another property. I like the convenience of it without sacrificing output. Again, it all depends on your property. I clear a driveway ~1000 sq ft, 2 walkways (~120 ft long), a patio and front sidewalk (~200 ft). With 6-8 inches of snow, I can get it done in an hour or so. It eats thru the snow. Plus, it can handle the end of the driveway by taking chunks of snow at a time. Good luck!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I just purchased an 821 QZE. I still have a 24" Craftsman 2-stage and am looking forward to the smaller and lighter blower for the ease-of-use factor.


----------



## bifolchi36 (4 mo ago)

Dropped by a local toro dealer, he was trying to sell me on the Honda 720. I wasn't crazy on the Honda. Watched alot of youtube videos between to 821qze and the Honda 720 and more people in the comments like the toro better, cleans down to the pavement better and throws the end of the drive slop better, and doesn't bog down as much as the Honda.
So confused.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

You won't be sorry with the Toro 821 QZE. I also like that the exhaust on the 821 seems to be slightly offset from the handle, whereas in the 721 it was directly across from it. Consequently, it would melt the cable housing -- poor engineering there!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

fjb730 said:


> You won't be sorry with the Toro 821 QZE. I also like that the exhaust on the 821 seems to be slightly offset from the handle, whereas in the 721 it was directly across from it. Consequently, it would melt the cable housing -- poor engineering there!


I had read about that issue in several posts on this forum. I mentioned it to the sales guy in the shop that I bought the 821 QZE at and he hadn't seen the issue yet. Maybe it was resolved in newer 721's?


----------



## bifolchi36 (4 mo ago)

I ended up buying the toro 821qze.
Thanks to everyone that replied to my post


----------

